# Fall 2015 Journal



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

And so it Begins.......

View attachment 20150808_174437.jpg


View attachment 20150816_150155.jpg


View attachment 20150816_150159.jpg



To Be Continued.......


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

MG?????


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> MG?????



Yes...been using this soil since I first started, it will be amended with Perlite and Sweet lime.   It is not the Normal MG Soil with Time Released Nutrients in it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Ah I see . So it doesn't have any mutes in at all? Lookin forward to seein you do your thing .


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 16, 2015)

What kind of light is that Hamster?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 16, 2015)

That's the old Mars reflector series. The 144 I believe?


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> What kind of light is that Hamster?




This one right here. 

View attachment 2_3.jpg

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VdEORFldUxE


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Ah I see . So it doesn't have any mutes in at all? Lookin forward to seein you do your thing .




It has a tiny bit to promote root growth but not like the other soils in their line.

Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> That's the old Mars reflector series. The 144 I believe?



Correct Sir


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

View attachment 20150816_175733.jpg


View attachment 20150816_175736.jpg


View attachment 20150816_175743.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking bueno!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Good to know thanks hamster!!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 16, 2015)

what are you running?
did the cuts stored in your fridge take root?

green mojo hammy........:48:


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> what are you running?
> did the cuts stored in your fridge take root?
> 
> green mojo hammy........:48:



See Post 7 for the light info.

The cuts in the fridge survived and I got a few to throw roots. Then they sputtered and died.   I am working from a fresh start. Poppin some beans and I have a couple cuts coming from a good friend. 

Thanks for the Mojo. Been a long time since I ran from Bean.


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2015)

ok i'll ask a little different from grower. what strain you popping hamie? always like your grows and looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2015)

I am watching Hamster Lewis. Thanks for journaling this grow.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 17, 2015)

Will be here Hamster Looks fun...


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2015)

giggy said:


> ok i'll ask a little different from grower. what strain you popping hamie? always like your grows and looking forward to the updates.



Right now I have a single bean from the seeds I smuggled back from Jamaica.  Also have a HippySlayer S1. Those are above soil right now. In the other cups we have 2 crosses friends made with my Larry OG cut known as Hammy OG here. One is a BoysenBerry crossed with it and the other is Larry OG crossed with it. 

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am watching Hamster Lewis. Thanks for journaling this grow.



Thanks Rose.


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Will be here Hamster Looks fun...



Thanks mrcane.


----------



## Locked (Aug 23, 2015)

Update time.  Have 3 going from bean and a couple clones from a friend and then a bunch of cuts from same friend waiting to throw roots. 
Clones in Solo cups are Instant Cookies, Las Vegas Purple Kush, WiFi, and Cherry something or another..

Pics:
View attachment 20150822_223520.jpg


View attachment 20150822_223524.jpg


View attachment 20150822_223528.jpg


View attachment 20150822_223531.jpg


View attachment 20150822_223545.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2015)

Latest update. All are doing well. 

View attachment 20150826_232253.jpg


View attachment 20150826_232306.jpg


View attachment 20150826_232414.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211335.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211346.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211443.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211532.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211547.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211725.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211729.jpg


View attachment 20150828_211737.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow Mr Lewis you have a lot going on.... Will be fun to watch. You are the best.


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2015)

as rose said a lot, you gonna be a busy man. keep it green.


----------



## Locked (Sep 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Wow Mr Lewis you have a lot going on.... Will be fun to watch. You are the best.



Thanks Rose...




giggy said:


> as rose said a lot, you gonna be a busy man. keep it green.



Thanks giggy. So far none of the cuts in 2 litter bottles have thrown roots and 2 have died.  Fingers crossed for the others.


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2015)

Some pics....
The biggest one is the bean from Jamaica that I am calling Elvis on da beach.

View attachment 20150912_104826.jpg


View attachment 20150912_104835.jpg


View attachment 20150912_104841.jpg


View attachment 20150912_104856.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking good. Elvis looks cool! 
Any update on the clones??


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Looking good. Elvis looks cool!
> Any update on the clones??



Thanks. All the clones I got from a friend survived and are doing well.  Out of the 8 or so cuts without roots that I got only one survived and threw roots.  Luckily that one was HippySlayer which is the strongest smoke I have ever smoked or grown. So I am very happy to have her back.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Good news at least! Mojo hl


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 14, 2015)

love your clone domes... great looking girls Hamster


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2015)

looking good. i'll have to try and find some hippy slayer.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

Hmmm hippyslayer the stongest smoke???? Yum  Glad you got her back. What is she like smoke wise Hammy?


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hmmm hippyslayer the stongest smoke???? Yum  Glad you got her back. What is she like smoke wise Hammy?



Her bud aroma is down right disgusting but in a kind of good way. The wife and I refer to her as Dirty Diaper. She doesn't smell like **** but it is just a god awful smell that stinks up the whole house when you open the jar. 
She is a very stingy yielder but what she does yield is beyond potent. A true Brick to the Head.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2015)

bozzo420 said:


> love your clone domes... great looking girls Hamster



Thanks...I went to the 2 little clone domes a while back and love it. It is nice to be able to start seeing root development so I can then transplant.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2015)

giggy said:


> looking good. i'll have to try and find some hippy slayer.




Thanks giggy. 
She is Top Notch smoke if you can find it. Clone only I believe. I forget her lineage.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2015)

*Sept 21 2015 Flowering begins *

Flowering Tent is up and going. Elvis on Da Beach, WiFi, and Instant Cookies at Day 1 of Flowering.

Took cuts from those 3 last night. 

Veg Tent has been switched over to HO T5's and the Flower Tent now has both LED units in it.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Green flowering mojo Hammy..........:48:


----------

